# Ruger enters 1911 market



## Jed Henson

Ruger just announced its entry into the 1911 market, the SR1911. Their info page is here: The Ruger SR1911

I just put up a review of the SR1911 by Mike Boyle. He liked it a lot, giving it 9 out of 10 stars. Here's an excerpt from his range report:

"Back in December, I traveled to Gunsite Academy to get some hands-on experience on the SR1911. I had the opportunity to run more than 400 rounds through the SR1911 and was able to form some opinions on the latest spin of this classic pistol.

The SR1911 did not disappoint. I experienced a single stoppage that I quickly cleared, and other than that, reliability was absolutely perfect. I fired mostly 230-grain ball loads, but my test pistol also digested a small quantity of Hornady JHPs without missing a beat.

In fast-paced combat shooting, the SR1911 really began to shine. As long as I held up my part of the bargain, I was able to place shots in the middle of the target, and my experience was hardly unique among the other two dozen writers in attendance. After giving it our best throughout the afternoon, we returned to the range in the evening and gave the SR1911 a workout in low light.

The next opportunity at Gunsite, I spent a morning shooting the SR1911 at distances ranging from arms length all the way back to 25 yards. Although I wasn't able to perform an official accuracy evaluation, I can't dispute Ruger's claim the pistol can shoot 1.5″ groups at 25 yards.

My final test drive consisted of multiple runs on the man-on-man shoot-off used in Gunsite's 250 pistol class. Again, the SR1911 rose to the occasion. I thought the trigger was especially nice for a production gun, helping me in that never ending quest to shoot straight and true."

The rest of the review is here: Ruger SR1911 Review | GunsGunsGuns.net

And here's a photo:


----------



## VAMarine

Not too shabby a gun for what the average retail on it should be. Of course we'll have to wait till Ruger recalls it...:anim_lol: Looks like they put their warning paragraph on the underside of the dust cover as well.

If the 1911 bandwagon isn't getting full now, it will be soon.


----------



## lovingunz

VAMarine said:


> Not too shabby a gun for what the average retail on it should be. Of course we'll have to wait till Ruger recalls it...:anim_lol: Looks like they put their warning paragraph on the underside of the dust cover as well.
> 
> If the 1911 bandwagon isn't getting full now, it will be soon.


Why you gotta hate the Rugers? Just because of a couple of recalls.

Everyone needs to go to their website and check out this gun. It's so nice. Think it'll be my next one.


----------



## crazy charlie

I might have considered it over my 1911R1 if it had been available last year. Then again at the MSRP of $799 vs the Remington at $649 I don't know.
It is a good looking pistol, but the MSRP is a bit high IMHO.
(I do like the sight configuration)


----------



## recoilguy

In my opinion the price is pretty freakin fair but thats just me. It appears to be a much nicer looking better put together weapon then the Remington. Nothing against the Remington but this Ruger looks great!

RCG


----------



## dosborn

Meh. I'll stick with Springfield.


----------



## VAMarine

lovingunz said:


> Why you gotta hate the Rugers? Just because of a couple of recalls.
> 
> Everyone needs to go to their website and check out this gun. It's so nice. Think it'll be my next one.


A couple? There's at least three in recent memory that I'm aware of, the LCP, the SR9, and one of their "P" series guns.

They make a great gun once they get the bugs worked out but I would not be willing to buy one of their fist runs of anything. They claim to have "improved" the extractor, I'd wait and see how they run before buying one, but that's just me.


----------



## buck-boost

Ruger will sell every 1911 pistol they build. If I need a another 1911 (which I do) I would seriously consider that new ruger model.


----------



## Fedor

*Ruger SR1911*

It looks very nice...

Ruger SR1911 45 ACP Semi-Auto Pistol


----------



## Fedor

My dealer is going to sell them for $593.99, it is my next pistol.


----------



## Coldfire

I concur! Part of me wants to wait and see if it has any issues, but part of me wants to reserve one right now!


----------



## BulletproofTC

I'm really torn myself. I know the folks in Prescott build some high quality products but I've just never been a fan of Rugers. On the other hand, I'm a sucker for a 1911 and I'll likely be the only one at the next gun show with one on the table.. Decisions decisions!


----------



## Fedor

Coldfire said:


> I concur! Part of me wants to wait and see if it has any issues, but part of me wants to reserve one right now!


I think the SR1911 will be good to go right out of the gate, Ruger will want an American Legend to be right.


----------



## MLB

It doesn't sound like they've messed with it at all. Even went with the Series 70 style safety as opposed to the more complicated Series 80. Good call as I see it.


----------



## Lateck

I'm counting my pennies as we speak....:smt082

Just when I thought I had enough handguns.....:anim_lol: :smt083 :mrgreen: :smt076


Lateck,


----------



## VAMarine

MLB said:


> It doesn't sound like they've messed with it at all. Even went with the Series 70 style safety as opposed to the more complicated Series 80. Good call as I see it.


According to Frank James, this is what was included in the emailed press release



> Among the features listed on the emailed press release are:
> * titanium firing pin
> * heavy firing pin spring
> * "Series 70" trigger design
> * extended thumb safety
> * beavertail grip safety
> * visual loaded chamber port
> * _*"improved" internal extractor*_
> * plunger tube for slide stop & thumb safety are integral to the frame
> * skeletonized hammer
> * aluminum, skeletonized trigger w/adjustable over-travel stop
> * flat mainspring housing
> * and "...a standard recoil guide system..."
> 
> Weight.....39.0 ounces
> Sights......Novak 3-dot system


I'm cool with everything else on the list, especially the integral plunger tube, GI plug and guide, lack of a Series 80 etc. firing pin safety, but when people start mucking with extractors on 1911s it doesn't play out very well, just ask Kimber, Sig, S&W, and Para. Sig and S&W haven't had nearly as many issues as Kimber did with their external extractors and while Ruger kept the internal extractor, Para has had issues with their PXT.

We'll know more when we can get our hands on them and see exactly what they did to "improve" the internal extractor.


----------



## recoilguy

I have no .45's I will surely hold one and if the price is in the 6 to 650 region I may put a .45 in my rotation. I just plain like the looks of the gun and have had good experiance ith my Rugers. I have a few so another one will just make the others feel more at home and lately they have had to share their neighborhood with a few immigrants from Czech republic.

RCG


----------



## grasshopper

I finally retired my WWll Govt. G.I. Model to a collector who absolutely couldn't live without it and purchased a Springfield parkerized plain old Govt. Model last year. It has performed perfectly. Had I known about this Ruger, I'd probably have waited. The main reason I like the new Ruger is they do not have the crazy lawyer/lawsuit/save-me-from-myself two stage firing pin safety. Plus, it already comes with about every possible thing someone might want to do to slick up a regular old Govt. Model. I guess I'm more traditional when it comes to handguns, and I do not like all the new plastic, sleeved barrel, wierd metal or synthetic "wonder" guns. Good old steel handles the long haul and I've got lots that have handled literally thousands and thousands of rounds that the next generation of shooters will be still shooting when a lot of the modern garbage breaks down. There's good new ones and a lot of bad "new" ones. This 1911 Ruger looks pretty good. Just my 2 cents worth.:smt1099


----------



## Coldfire

So according to Ruger's website, this baby is supposed to be available in May (which is less than 2 weeks away)...

...but when I stopped by my LGS today they hadn't heard one way or the other if they were going to be seeing any or not.

Shouldn't they know by now?

I was all ready to get on a wait list, or pre-buy or whatever...


----------



## MLB

Stopped into the local gunshop to see when they thought they'd have one. Hadn't heard of it. 

Bothers me when I know more about firearms than the counter guys.

And I don't know that much.


----------



## Lateck

MLB said:


> Stopped into the local gunshop to see when they thought they'd have one. Hadn't heard of it.
> Bothers me when I know more about firearms than the counter guys.
> And I don't know that much.


I am in the same boat! :smt082
My dealer did not know of this (1911) or the up-coming SR40c......
I think Ruger was waiting announce them at the NRA show next week????
I went ahead and put a deposit down on one :smt1099 :mrgreen: ($699)

Lateck,


----------



## kv4v

I picked up my SR1911 Saturday and took it to the range Sunday. It is a super pistol and performed as advertised. I have had a few 1911's from Colt and Remington and the Ruger outperformed them all. I would highly recommend it to anyone. It was $705.00 out the door and worth every penny.


----------



## Lateck

Yes, Ruger has another Winner! :smt1099
It's my first (& only) 1911 and it shoot very straight. Better then me... 
Here's a pic:


Other's have told me it's well made!

Lateck,


----------



## DJ Niner

For those of you who actually have one in-hand, I'm curious about the magazine. Is it a dead-ringer for a stock 1911 mag (I'm guessing not, based on the appearance of the floorplate in the weapon photos)? What is the follower made of; plastic, steel, something else? 

Anyone have a photo of the mag?

Thanks in advance for any/all info you can provide!


----------

